# Calcular RA y RB... Adaptacion de impedancias



## nacHoss91 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola, estoy haciendo pruebas con un amplificador con 2 TDA2005, y a la entrada del amplificador van 2 resistencias RA y RB de la siguiente manera:



No encontré en ningun lado como calcularlas... Deseo usarlo con un reproductor portatil de mp3... ¿Me pueden ayudar?

Es una especie de divisor resistivo para manejar el nivel de entrada que llega al amplificador... Si pasa alto nivel, se satura antes del maximo nivel del mp3. Si pasa poca señal, a todo el volumen del reproductor, no le estoy sacando toda la potencia al amplificador... Por eso quisiera poder calcularlas... saludos y gracias de antemano....

- Otra preguntita... lo probé en el auto y funciona bien, pero al encenderlo hace ruido un canal... un ruido intermitente que aumenta al acelerar... Lei en el foro que se solucionaba colocando cables antiparasitarios en las bujias, pero no soluciono nada... Si pueden ayuden tambien....

saludos y gracias...

En el caso que sugieran filtros, pongan los circuitos y los valores de los componentes para cer que compro...


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

a ver esta es la pagina 15 del data sheet del TDA2005

te puede servir alli tienes toda la información.


----------

